# for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering college)



## abhishek01041989 (Apr 27, 2013)

whenever a student in india from physics, chemistry, maths group passes his class 12th then, many of the students give the engineering entrance exams..........there are the conclusions in life, which you expect to have matured at, some time earlier in your life. one is such a discussion relating to the divisions of the engineering colleges in india into tiers. generally the engineering colleges in india are divided into tiers( I , II, III) which signify their "overall quality". the division of the engineering colleges into tiers is completely a vague term and no one can draw a straight line and it purely differs from person to person(obviously on the basis that a person looks at engineering education in india).




according to me(in the image) 

1-18 tier I
19-34 tier II
rest all tier III
99% of the tier III colleges are crap

please follow the discussion to get a more refined view(and in case of any doubt write the "college of the name + review" and google it to know what the people feel about the particular college )

P.S. - list of the college which are least significant and spend crores of money on advertisement and they are never able to make to the top list of any survey(until they pay for it)!!!
eg 

galgotias university(not affiliated to aicte)
lovely professional university
sharda university
sikkim manipal university
manavrachna university

rule of thumb 
1)"the more a university spends on the advertisement, more a crap university it is". Such universities are made to suck the money in your pocket........only
2)the government engineering colleges are better than the private engineering colleges.

one more thing that i want to suggest to these students that please don't believe any one of your own age on the suggestions given to you by your friends. always ask it on the forum because the person of your own age would only misguide you.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

thanks for the list.. really helpful


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

Is vit not a good college i thought it is better than manipal university ?


----------



## cyberteen (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*



cooldude94 said:


> Is vit not a good college i thought it is better than manipal university ?



Yup, even me having the same doubt... What do you guys think about vit??


----------



## Shah (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

^If you're a north indian, you'll have a bad time in VIT than other students. This is what I got when I asked some students of VIT.


----------



## cooldude94 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

How is the college overall compared to manipal ? like in studies and placements ?


----------



## Shah (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*



cooldude94 said:


> How is the college overall compared to manipal ? like in studies and placements ?



I am not sure about it, bro.


----------



## abhishek01041989 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

i want to give a direction to the discussion. the basic idea is here should not be any discussion between the "apples vs apples". according to the first thread in this discussion i have specified that "99% of the tier III colleges are crap"

now let me elaborate

you pay some money to some college and ask them to take care of your "engineering education". now why would they be interested in imparting a quality education to any of its customers where the customer has already paid for the services. the college would provide the "worst kind of the teachers and the services to save every penny"

i have started this thread in a hope that no one else waste' his money after getting admitted to the "crap engineering college whose review follows" 

Abhishek Kumar Pandey's answer to Computer Science: What are the worst things about studying Computer Science/Engineering in a Tier-3 Engineering institute? - Quora

i had to cry for long 4 years and i dont want others to cry like me. 4 years are really long span of your life.
i had taken all the precautions to get away from the crap engineering colleges, for which i had asked the pass outs of the college but they were so much shy to cover the bad aspects of the college that it ruined my 4 years

such a type of the deceive can only be figured out if you use the forums on the internet and by using your own intelligence to analyse all the discussion on the forum, and by reframing same questions (how ever stupid the question appears to you, it can save your life). 

now getting specific vit vs manipal 
1) they both fall under the tier III 
2) the yearly fee(tution +hostel) would be somewhere around (120000+ 750000), thus decreasing the possibility of the availability of "ill mannered hooligans"
3) placement- both would be same - they both will call the same (software technician companies, tcs, infosys, wipro)
4) faculty- i know about it, all the btech unplaced students of the similar college would be employed.... thus no quality education
5) the pass outs from such a college will have the habit of showing a brave face to the world, but actually earns somewhere around 25k to 35k rs monthly(don't believe about the bogus advertisement by them of the sky high package of the passouts by them, they can do whatever they want, with the money they have)
6) suggestion - if you have strong desire to get into tier I college then prepare for one year or take admission into any of the college which is nearest to your home, so that you would be able to live near your home and at the end of the 4 years consultancy companies amcat/elitmus would help you in getting a job(i am pretty sure that the fee of vit/manipal and the local college near your home would be same as, it is all the game of money).

ask questions, remain happy


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*



cooldude94 said:


> How is the college overall compared to manipal ? like in studies and placements ?



Placement wise I feel VIT is better; but studies wise Manipal is better. Thing is that I too have heard that VIT is not a good place if you are not a south Indian, and an average place if you are a south Indian.

I think even government engineering colleges no longer provide decent quality education. Engineering is now a purely money oriented degree. However, if you can make it on self-study, none of this really matters....just the infrastructure matters and in this respect government and private colleges aren't really different (IITs aside). And yes, the university that advertises the most probably has the least to show about itself (i.e. it sucks).


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

I did give VIT, SRM and Manipal entrance exams, but I don't think I will opt for them. I would rather go for NITs.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 7, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

^If the placement is good, don't bother about college, unless you intend to do M.Tech in India (MS abroad = nobody really cares, MBA = based on test/interview only). At the end of the day, in engineering, self study is the best study.


----------



## bestpain (May 9, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*



abhishek01041989 said:


> whenever a student in india from physics, chemistry, maths group passes his class 12th then, many of the students give the engineering entrance exams..........there are the conclusions in life, which you expect to have matured at, some time earlier in your life. one is such a discussion relating to the divisions of the engineering colleges in india into tiers. generally the engineering colleges in india are divided into tiers( I , II, III) which signify their "overall quality". the division of the engineering colleges into tiers is completely a vague term and no one can draw a straight line and it purely differs from person to person(obviously on the basis that a person looks at engineering education in india).
> 
> View attachment 10204
> 
> ...



100% true


----------



## papul1993 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students...(quality of an engineering college*

So I dropped a year, tried hard but didn't even qualify for Advanced. Now, I am going for B.Sc or integrated M.Sc. What are my future prospects with that? Everyone says it's bleak. Some relatives even say it's better to go with private engineering.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 31, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students...(quality of an engineering college*



papul1993 said:


> So I dropped a year, tried hard but didn't even qualify for Advanced. Now, I am going for B.Sc or integrated M.Sc. What are my future prospects with that? Everyone says it's bleak. Some relatives even say it's better to go with private engineering.



Not so bleak. If you get a branch you are happy with, by all means go for it.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students...(quality of an engineering college*



papul1993 said:


> So I dropped a year, tried hard but didn't even qualify for Advanced. Now, I am going for B.Sc or integrated M.Sc. What are my future prospects with that? Everyone says it's bleak. Some relatives even say it's better to go with private engineering.



I would say do a B.Sc & after MCA


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

How good/bad is Btech+Mtech Dual Degree in CSE ?
Ive heard bad things about going for dual degree.. :/


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*



Nerevarine said:


> How good/bad is Btech+Mtech Dual Degree in CSE ?
> Ive heard bad things about going for dual degree.. :/



Better to go for simple B.Tech. rather than dual degree... That way you can keep your future options open... Also, the T&P wing of my NIT said that Companies give preference to simple B.Tech. rather than dual degree...
Btw, that list is crap... 
Tier 1: IITs and equivalents like BITS Pilani, etc...
Tier 2: NITs and equivalents...
Tier 3: State Engg. Colleges...
Tier 4: Private Engg. Colleges...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

^I agree that the list is utter crap....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

Please the Experienced Guys , please make a good Tier list (about which college is in which tier) (dont go for particular ranks) .
cuz it will really help us..
Do that if anyone of you have time..


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*



mastercool8695 said:


> Please the Experienced Guys , please make a good Tier list (about which college is in which tier) (dont go for particular ranks) .
> cuz it will really help us..
> Do that if anyone of you have time..



Follow my post above...


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*



cooldude94 said:


> How is the college overall compared to manipal ? like in studies and placements ?



Almost the same.. I have friends studying in both of them..



cooldude94 said:


> How is the college overall compared to manipal ? like in studies and placements ?



Almost the same.. I have friends studying in both of them..

The list is misleading.. Have you guys ever heard of College of Technology, Pantnagar???


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*



powerhoney said:


> Follow my post above...



already saw that bro.
thats why, i requested for a more diversified one like maybe 8 tiers ??
cuz not all the PVt institutions are like tier 4 .
we can get a better view at the colleges if we get more tiers..

i often hear that some pvt colleges are better than some state colleges. so..
making 3-4 more tiers will result in better classification, IMO..


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

The list is not good for sure..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: for class 12th pcm group, engineering aspiring students.........(quality of an engineering colle*

^ agreed..


----------

